# Buddy shot a good one



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My buddy got this saturday morning. Shot 5 minutes into the hunt. Great deer and massive body. His biggest ytd. Great deer!


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

what a hoss!! was he chasing yet? looks like his neck is swollen but heck so does the rest of his body. lol


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW! Where was this?


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Another nice Sandusky county buck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

was shot just north of clyde in private woods. and ya he charged my buddy because he thought he was a buck. Shot this buck at 8 yards on the ground. Northwest ohio bringing big bucks this year.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Nice deer.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a hog! very nice!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I love the mass on that thing wow


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Impressive for sure. Nice looking buck with nice beams.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya he has great mass. He's also got a split brow tine and 3 extra scorable kickers off the brows. great old buck. I guess where they are hunting there is two diff bucks that are bigger than this guy. If his brother gets one of the other ones I will def be posting it up.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:! :!....That buck has it all Massive Big Body...Swollen neck and I love the palmation on that great Rack....Congrats..Buddy....JIM....CL....


----------

